
Elon Musk (profiled by The New York Times) - tosh
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/25/style/elon-musk-maureen-dowd.html
======
tosh
archived:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200725114603/https://www.nytim...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200725114603/https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/25/style/elon-
musk-maureen-dowd.html)

------
kick
_I wonder how it works with two such exotic birds._

Did the NYT fire a bunch of editors recently?

